# So it begins..... The 125gallon saga



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, browsing the local classifieds last week, I stumbled upon a $50 125 gallon aquarium (L48"XD18"XH31"). I will create a construction log for this monster as I progress with it. So far I have removed the front panel of glass, as I am converting it into a front sliding door viv, with probably 3 panes of 1/8 glass for the door. All the hardware is on order and I am off to the glass shop to have the front piece cut in portion to cover the top and 10 inches of the front . 



















any tips, advice from others would be appreciated. I am planning on using a GS/Cork/Moss background with a very narrow low flow channeled waterfall/stream from the left back corner. I will also be using driftwood and pvc vines to create plant space, as I have a large order of pleurothallids coming soon from cloudjungle (So exciting!). Thanks for looking and/or watching 

ed parker


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

looks like a fun project. I never come across deals like that. Everyone alround here prices used tanks like they were brand new a perfectly clean etc. So ive not managed to find a good one yet. How easy was it to cut the front pannel of glass off??


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

It was a snap, i just took some 8lb berkley fireline, layered it about 8 times, and slid it down the sides in a slicing fashion. All in all, took around 10 minutes. Cleaning the original owners horrific silicone job has proven to be far more tedious


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I would have never thought to using fishing line to cut silicon. Wasnt that kinda rough on your hands lol. What type of frog is going to be living in this tank?


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

definitely tagging along for this one. off to a good start =)


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

it could have been rough on the hands, but i used some pieces of dowel to wrap the fishing line on  Believe me, i do have battle wounds already from this tank, but mostly due to the removal of the trim pieces


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

whats the future hold as far as frogs for it go?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome find, got a steal on my 125G there myself  Good luck with the build, can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

as far as frogs go, i'm thinking of picking up some of next springs imports from understoryenterprises. I don't know what he will have to offer, but I really like the lowland fantasticas, veradero's, vanzo's, uakarii, borja ridge vents, or maybe just good old quinquevittatus..... I was thinking of letting a more terrestrial tinc pair roam the lower layer though, while the ranitomeya's will have the upper strata. I will also most likely be keeping a pair of Lygodactylus williamsi in there as well (i know they are african). I was thinking of doing a group of pums, but I think I want to be able to do more than 4 or 5 frogs in it


----------



## Burningchef (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm thinking of trying the same thing with my fifty-five gallon tank. Whats a way to remove the trim without breaking the glass?


----------



## dicemanorama (Nov 17, 2010)

Ooooooo this should be fun. Can't wait to see it come along!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

You don't have to break the 
glass to remove the trim. I got the front piece of glass cut to cover the top and the bottom portion of the front


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Here is the progress thus far. I am still waiting on the glass track for the front doors, but I have cleaned out all the old silicone and resealed it. The side glass piece was cut in half for the top and the front 13 inches. I have already installed the false bottom, drilled the back of the tank for the pump chord, foamed in all the wood and am now in the process of trimming and shaping the foam. 

Waterfall built of lace rock, hot glued and then foamed into place. 1/2" pvc pipe foamed in behind.


















All the wood is set in place first with hot glue, then foamed for support



























More updates on the way!


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

That can of GS in the 2nd pic really puts into perspective how big that tank is!


Thats an awesome score.....I like how its a tall and wider tank as opposed to the real long and thinner 100g


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd love to come check it out when your all done! What's the dimensions of the tank?

Shaw


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

The background is in now i'm waiting on the front doors and my glass hole saw. I wish I could capture the depth of everything better, but there are lots of shelves and "branches" formed in the foam for planting and what not.




























You are definitely more than welcome to come and check it out when it is finished. I'm getting excited to start planting it .

Dims = L48 x D18 x H31


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

So I finally got the glass doors on, i'm really pleased with how they look and glad I decided to make 3 panes instead of 2 large ones.










and here is the beginnings of the stand










I'm hopeful to begin planting it in a week or two


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

I just found 2 - 75's for $100, very interesting what you did with the doors. Could you PM the source for the door tracks?
Thanks
Brian


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Should look good planted. Have plenty of space in that one.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

BTW the tank you have is a 90 tall.

125 is 72inches long.

james


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

james67 said:


> BTW the tank you have is a 90 tall.
> 
> 125 is 72inches long.
> 
> james


Actually, a 90 tall is 48 x 18 x 25......


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Actually, a 90 tall is 48 x 18 x 25......


48*18*31=26784/231=115.94


So it's roughly 116 gallons



either way, looking good!!!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

should have read more carefully.  i saw 48 x 18.... and 90 tall it was.

james


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Alright, time for some updates. I drilled 9 holes (4 in front, 5 on top) for ventilation using a 65mm hole saw. I will definitely do this before attaching the glass to the tank from now on, since I now have a drill bit . I'm still looking for grommets or something to insert to hold the screen, right now the it is just siliconed on. I finally got this bad boy up on its stand and got the first round of planting completed! Here are the pics!



















I will take more close up shots of some of the plants later

I will also be adding doors and shelves to the stand to allow for pullout tad rearing containers 

Thanks for looking

ed parker


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow! Awesome tank


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

very cool. I like the idea of the space for the tad rearing containers. Good forthought. Are you hooking up a misting system and what kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I am planning on a mistking system and an ultrasonic humidifier. The lighting right now is 12 - 13watt 6500K compact fluorescent bulbs. I was very skeptical of how the light would reach the lower regions, but I am very very impressed with them. I may be swapping them out later for HO t-5's or something, we will see how these do first.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

The tank looks pretty good man! I'd love to come check it out whenever you have a few second!

Shaw


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

impresive and great setup congrats!!!!


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice job on that


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

frogface said:


> Wow! Awesome tank


Agreed. Great work.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Here are some of the plant inhabitants as of now 

Waterfall end of tank









Restrepia cuprea









Unk Pleurothallis and Neo. "Black Majesty" offset









Pleurothallis rowleii (leaves only about 2" long, pic makes him look huge :0









Unknown Pleuro sp. Sold to me as P. chamensis, awaiting ID. Geez I love this plant though, so unique

















Epidendrum peperomia - only about 2" tall, very nice growth habit









Epidendrum longirepens - very nice mini Epi., great growth habit









Bulbophyllum lasiochilum - he's not neotropical, I know, but i have tons of this plant and I would love to see him bloom 









Acronia (aka Pleurothallis) crucifera - a very nice miniature of the genus, leaves are maximum of 1" long









Scaphosepalum cimex - i can't wait for this to bloom!!! Next to the Scapho. is Peperomia puteolata??









Working on taking more foliage shots, I will keep this updated  As always, thanks for looking

ed parker


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Great tank, and great planting.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

the tank look awesome! thanks for showing it.
adam


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

I love it but I hate all you amazing vivarium builders.I can build your house but I cant build a dam terrarium.
Love the orchid selection need some lepanthes in there buddy especially calodictyon it would look amazing twards the stream section all filled in.
Just love it dammit.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

trow said:


> Love the orchid selection need some lepanthes in there buddy especially calodictyon it would look amazing twards the stream section all filled in.
> Just love it dammit.


If you find a source for some Lepanthes caoldictyon, let me know. I would love to get some . One of my favorite orchids that I have seen. I'm also planning on finding some Barbosella to create an orchid mat on the center piece of cork 

ed parker


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

thats looking fantastic  great work


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Very nice. I have a six foot 125g in the garage. I've debated making a huge Tinc tank out of it myself...you've inspired me.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

how did you do the background? the coco fiber part

i personally use titebond III + coco fiber, but im trying to find a less expensive way eventually

i wish i could get my hands on only half of these plants ;(

very nice tank!


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

I have calodictyon as well as many other lepanthes species.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

It has been growing for 2 months now and I thought I would update with some pics  I've moved a few things around and added a few plants here and there.




























I have a pleuro. stricta and a pleuro ruscifolia that are getting pretty close to blooming, I will add some pics of those once they open. So far all of the orchids have loved the amount of light they are getting. I haven't killed one plant in this tank yet, and everything is growing like a weed! I will try to come up with a complete plant list soon enough as well!

ed parker

thanks for looking


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dang, nice!


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice Viv, love how you took an old beat up tank and worked wonders with it. I have an old 20 long thats going to get the same treatment due to a cracked end panel. I might as well give it a shot. For the top, did you just make the whole thing one flat piece of glass, any screens in it?? Also where did you get your glass track? I'm having a problem finding something affordable. Thanks for sharing, a great job.


----------



## madran2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm pretty impressed with this build Ed. I'd love to come take a look at it sometime!

Shaw


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

laylow said:


> I'm pretty impressed with this build Ed. I'd love to come take a look at it sometime!
> 
> Shaw


Maybe we'll make it a group thing


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome build, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Maybe we'll make it a group thing


I'll make a post on the UAF page and we can try to schedule a spring get together at my place if anyone is interested . 

Ed Parker


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh god, you've got it going on...


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments!

Here is my Pleurothallis ruscifolia blooming already!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Man that tank looks amazing!


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

OH WOW...I am so jealous! It looks amazing! You have done a wonderful job!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ed, this looks amazing and I cant wait to see it Sunday! Well done my friend, you have created a masterpiece!


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

rediculous...cant even imagine the plant budget alone on that beauty. Very nice, wish you were local, i'd love to check that beast out. Defifintly need to choose a species that you can keep alot together or you may never see them in there


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

"defifintly" new word in websters look it up


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Finally put together my non orchid plant list. Effing 56 species!!!:

Begonia	"Black Beauty"
Begonia	bowerii
Begonia	masiona
Begonia	midnight twist
Begonia	Rex pink
Begonia	Rex red
Begonia	thelmae
Begonia	ulmifolia
Begonia	unk 1
Begonia	unk 2
Begonia	unk Riz 1
Calathea	magesticum
Callisia	elegans
Cissus	amazonicus
Columnea sp 2
Columnea sp 3
Columnea sp1
Dischidia ruscifolia
Dischidia unk1
Episcia "pink"
Ficus panama
Ficus sagitatta
Hoya sp 1
Microgramma	heterophylla
Neoregalia	"Midnight"
Neoregalia	crinkle? X 6
Neoregalia	fireball x 6
Neoregalia	unk 1 - tiny
Neoregalia	unk Riz 1
Neoregalia	unk Riz 2
Neoregalia	unk Riz 3
Pellionia daveauana
Peperomia	argyreia
Peperomia	blanda
Peperomia	caperata
Peperomia	clusiifolia
Peperomia	glabella
Peperomia	pecuniifolia
Peperomia	prostrata
Peperomia	puteolata
Peperomia	serpens
Peperomia	sp Selby2
Peperomia	species Selby 3
Peperomia	unk 2
Peperomia	unk 3
Peperomia	verschaffeltii
Pilea cadierei
Pilea grandifolia
Pilea mollis
Pilea nummulariifolia
Selaginella	erythropus
Selaginella	kraussiana?
Selaginella	plana
Selaginella	serpens
Syngonium	rayii
UNKNOWN	sp1


Orchids: 23 species

Acronia crucifera
Angraecum	distichum
Bulbophyllum	lasiochilum
Cattleya araguaiensis
Cattleya hybrid 2
Dendrobium	unicum
Epidendrum	longirepens
Epidendrum	peperomia
Epidendrum	radican
Haraella retrocala
Maxillaria tenuifolia x sophrontis
Maxillaria variabilis
Pleurothallis	allenii
Pleurothallis	chamensis ???
Pleurothallis	rowleei
Pleurothallis	ruscifolia
Pleurothallis	stricta
Pleurothallis	unk.
Restrepia cuprea
Scaphosepalum	cimex
Sigmatostalix	radicans
Trichosalpinx	intricata
Leptotes bicolor


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll be honest, at first before the planting I was like, "meh"....But now Im absolutely in love with this tank! Just goes to show you how a diverse and huge selection of plants, with perfect placement, can make a tank look epic. Thanks for making my "wanted plants list" way longer!

How did you end up mounting most of the plant on the verticle wall? Specifically the larger leafed ones. Just moss and wire?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

mostly moss, berkley fire line, and paperclips


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Finally put together my non orchid plant list. Effing 56 species!!!:
> 
> Begonia	"Black Beauty"
> Begonia	bowerii
> ...


Holy $&%# lotta orchids, love the choice of pluerothallids


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely amazing build!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

An updated shot, 4 months of growing in!










Here is the first shot back in January 1, 2011









I've had to rearrange a few plants. My Restrepia cuprea was getting burned by the light in the middle, so I swapped it out with a Pleuro longipedicellata, added a few Bulbophyllums, moved the Sigmatostalix and a Scaphosepalum that were also in too high of light. I'm very pleased with how it is growing in though, especially the ground level! Thanks for looking,

ed parker


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

thats one hell of a jungle you got there! nice work man


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks phenomenal... even the before pic looks great!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Your planting skills are up there with the best! Im gonna start calling you OrchidPrince20.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice tank! Are there any frogs in there?

Richard.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Holy hell, that is amazing.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I still have not decided for sure on the frogs I am putting in here, however there is a lone male Lygodactylus williamsii that is roaming around. I'm leaning towards veraderos, as I know they would be bold enough to be seen on occasion.... Unfortunately, this viv isn't really set up for egg/tadpole finding and removal, so within a few years I may just be catching younger looking frogs out by the dozens... 

Thanks for the comments, I have been extremely pleased with the final product. The months of slaving away on it and all the cash dropped into plants is finally paying off  My next step is to replace the lighting with either a slough of T5's, a few pendant MH's, or a large setup of LED's. I have noticed that plants LOVE the 10000k produced by white LED's.... Has anyone seen the Par38 bulbs from ecoxotic.com??? those are effing sweet! 20watts from 5 LED bulbs. THey are SOOO bright... only 100bucks a bulb.....

Ed Parker
"AKA" OrchidPrince20...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sure you would find many people (including me) that would be happy to trade some frogs for some nice cuttings. I think the Varadero imitators would like all the vertical space and the bromeliads. I have a 4.1 group that has been breeding well for a while (though others have reported it being difficult to keep Varaderos in anything other than pairs). The tank is so large that the males could probably set-up their own territories in there.

Take care, Richard.



Mantellaprince20 said:


> I still have not decided for sure on the frogs I am putting in here, however there is a lone male Lygodactylus williamsii that is roaming around. I'm leaning towards veraderos, as I know they would be bold enough to be seen on occasion.... Unfortunately, this viv isn't really set up for egg/tadpole finding and removal, so within a few years I may just be catching younger looking frogs out by the dozens...
> 
> Thanks for the comments, I have been extremely pleased with the final product. The months of slaving away on it and all the cash dropped into plants is finally paying off  My next step is to replace the lighting with either a slough of T5's, a few pendant MH's, or a large setup of LED's. I have noticed that plants LOVE the 10000k produced by white LED's.... Has anyone seen the Par38 bulbs from ecoxotic.com??? those are effing sweet! 20watts from 5 LED bulbs. THey are SOOO bright... only 100bucks a bulb.....
> 
> ...


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks great in there


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks awesome! Great plant choice too.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Here are some updated shots from today. 5 months of growth!!!! Can't tell a big difference in growth in the photos, but I am finally at the stage of trimming things back, mainly rex begonias 

Front









Right Side









Left side









Masdevallia peristeria in bud! I am planning on mounted it in the viv now that it is loving it 









Pleurothallis erythrium









Lepanthes calodictyon. This is a broken off growth from a shipment I got from andy's orchids. It has survived in this viv for about 3 weeks now, I really though it would have died by this time......









Of course the Pleuro ruscifolia is still blooming, very spectacular species. My next step is to add some R. imitator "veradero" this week. I'm finally putting in some frogs!

Ed Parker


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

looks amazing!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

More! Pls more shots!


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

tank looks awesome! keep the pics coming. 
ADAM


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow.. this is up there with revolutions on my list.. awesome.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Great display tank!!!!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I finally introduced some inhabitants to this beast of a tank. 4 understory line R. imitator "veraderos". Enjoy the photos!

Chilling by the Masdevallia peristeria flower tha recently opened.













































Masdevallia peristeria closeup of flower!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Fantastic tank man!


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Those Varadero's are some of the nicest looking that I have seen. This is one of my favorite vivs.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

how do you find those little guys in that massive jungle. haha tank looks amazing! I hope my tank grows in like that.


----------



## BYHGAB (Jun 13, 2011)

Im speechless haha, that is one amazing setup you have, and I know what kind of frogs I want next. Great Job!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

myersboy6 said:


> how do you find those little guys in that massive jungle. haha tank looks amazing! I hope my tank grows in like that.


That is why I selected veradero's  They are one of the most visually pleasing imitators, and imitators are bold as hell . Also, R. fantastica are my favorite darts, which I have, so why not have the imitator of them . There was definitely some method to the madness. After 6 months of being set up though, it is nice to finallyhave frogs in it.

Thanks for all the comments, i'm planning on making a photo plant journal for it soon, now that everything is pretty well grown in

Ed Parker


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

A couple more photo's

I couldn't get around the damn branch, I have too many plants in this viv!!!

















My veradero's are only around 6 months old, and I already have courtship and calling going on!!! Now I just need to snatch a picture of it!

Ed Parker


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Sweet tank, sweet frogs. I will have to come and see it again soon


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

A really inspiring viv.

A question if you don't mind... where did you find the grommets for the vents? Or did you find another solution?

Cheers.


----------

